# canalplay bloqué depuis le jailbreak



## gdkonect (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous, un soucis m'est apparu dans CanalPlay de l'application sfr tv depuis le jaibreak IOS 7.0.4.

En effet, mon abonnement à sfr me permet de bénéficier d'un extra et j'ai donc choisi canalplay. Mais depuis que j'ai jailbreaker mon ipad mini il m'est impossible de lire une vidéo.

CanalPlay me dit : je cite "La diffusion de ce programme n'est pas autorisée sur une version Apple IOS non officielle".

Auriez vous une solution à ce problème...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Janvier 2014)

Il suffisait de ne pas jailbreaker.... Reste plus qu'à en acheter un autre...


----------



## gdkonect (5 Janvier 2014)

Qu'il ne fallait pas jaibreaker mon iPad, je veux bien le comprendre mais de la à en acheter un autre, je vois pas pourquoi alors qu'il me suffit juste de le restaurer pour retrouver l'original. 

Y a t'il d'autre personne qui ont ce problème?


----------



## Lauange (6 Janvier 2014)

Non, tu dois le restaurer.


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Janvier 2014)

Je ne suis pas sur SFR.
L'App  CanalPlay dédiée (autonome) fonctionne parfaitement bien sur mes iDevices jailbreakés, c'est tout ce que je peux te donner comme retour d'expérience.
Ceci me semble donc plus lié à l'App de SFR.
Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'entends parler d'une app TV ou multimédia qui refuse de fonctionner qu'un appareil jailbreaké (il me semble que c'était justement Canal+, qui avait dû revenir en arrière devant le tollé provoqué).
Tu n'as effectivement pas pour le moment d'autre solution que de revenir sur un iOS non jailbreaké, donc de restaurer en attendant que SFR revienne aussi en arrière...


----------



## gdkonect (6 Janvier 2014)

Je vais donc patienter et rester comme ça pour le moment et attendre la prochaine mise à jour de l'application sfr on verra bien. En tout cas merci de vos retour et si des fois je trouve une solution, je ne manquerai pas de vous en parler


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Janvier 2014)

gdkonect a dit:


> Je vais donc patienter et rester comme ça pour le moment et attendre la prochaine mise à jour de l'application sfr on verra bien. En tout cas merci de vos retour et si des fois je trouve une solution, je ne manquerai pas de vous en parler


----------



## amandine600 (31 Janvier 2014)

bonjour j aimerais savoir si qualqu un a trouve une solution pour canal play


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

J'ai bien peut que non.
Ça vient de ton ton provider, pas de canalplay.
Il fonctionne, par exemple, parfaitement bien sur mon iPad jailbreaké.
Je suis chez Orange. Tu es chez quel opérateur ?
Ç'est bloqué via ton réseau internet (auquel tu accèdes en WiFi) et/ou en 3/4 G (si ton iPad est 3/4G) ?


----------



## drs (31 Janvier 2014)

et question toute bête: tu as essayé de désinstaller/réinstaller l'application après ton jailbreak?


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

drs a dit:


> et question toute bête: tu as essayé de désinstaller/réinstaller l'application après ton jailbreak?




Effectivement, faut essayer : on oublie toujours l'évident... D'où l'intérêt des forums...


----------



## amandine600 (1 Février 2014)

je suis chez sfr et j ai deja desinstaller et reinstaller l app mais toujours pareil


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

amandine600 a dit:


> je suis chez sfr et j ai deja desinstaller et reinstaller l app mais toujours pareil




Alors tous les fils que j'ai vus concernant ce problème provenaient d'abonnés de SFR. Le problème vient de cet opérateur.
Pour mémoire, C+ avait, il y a longtemps, bloqué son app sur les appareils jailbreakés et reculé, avec des excuses, c'est dire... devant le tollé général.
La seule solution est de gueuler sur les forums de SFR, et, surtout de C+, et espérant que SFR finissent par changer cette attitude s'il y a suffisamment de clients qui font pression. Mais c'est pas gagné (il n'y a qu'à voir la date su premier post de ce fil...).
Bon courage. En attendant tu ne peux que faire la balance bénéfices/inconvénients du jailbreak, ou, si c'est possible changer d'opérateur. Personnellement, pour moi, SFR a perdu toute attractivité. Sur le plan des tarifs, même si ça c'est amélioré, aucune attractivité particulière, avec, en prime, ces petites mesquineries dont tu es victime. Pour les offres groupées avec le portable, sur le plan de la qualité globale du réseau (en local c'est différent, on ne peut juger que quant on y est), il se situe entre Bouygues et SOSH/Orange, sur le plan de la couverture 4G, il est derrière les deux...  Je réfléchirais à aller voir ailleurs, peu importe où, mais ailleurs...


----------



## drs (1 Février 2014)

Tu peux aussi les appeler en les menacant de resilier.

Je ne crois pas que le contrat interdise de jb les iphone...


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> Tu peux aussi les appeler en les menacant de resilier.
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne crois pas que le contrat interdise de jb les iphone...




J'ai peur que ça ne change pas grand chose. Ce genre de limitation est globale, ce n'est pas un abonné tout seul qui y fera quelque chose. Par contre si tout le monde se met à gueuler dans les forums, je dis pas. Ça a fonctionné pour C+.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (1 Février 2014)

il y a un tweak qui permet de masquer ton jailbreak aux yeux de certaines applications qui te bloquent l'accès. Mais par contre il va te falloir faire quelques recherches car je ne me souviens plus le nom de ce tweak.

Essaye xCon !!


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> il y a un tweak qui permet de masquer ton jailbreak aux yeux de certaines applications qui te bloquent l'accès. Mais par contre il va te falloir faire quelques recherches car je ne me souviens plus le nom de ce tweak.
> 
> Essaye xCon !!




Très bonne idée, effectivement. Après, il n'a pas été mis à jour depuis avril 2013. Faut voir avec iOS 7, mais ça coute rien d'assayer. Il fonctionnait très bien sous iOS 6.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (1 Février 2014)

oui et puis il y a peut-être d'autres tweaks du genre.
Tiens nous au jus


----------



## amandine600 (2 Février 2014)

j avais deja essayé xcon mais il ne marche pas sous ios 7 et j e n ai pas reussi a en trouver un similaire


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

Pas d'alternative connue sous iOS 7, mais ce type d'utilitaire devrait rapidement être mis à jour...


----------



## juju2 (8 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
même problème ici. 
Xcon toujours pas dispo pour iphone 5S et pas sur qu'il prenne en charge l'application SFR TV.

Sinon il existe un tweak sur cydia, "FLEX2", qui permet de patché les applications et donc de la modifier. Le soft soccupe de la partie lourde de lencodage, Flex ne nécessite absolument aucune connaissance de codage. Cependant je ne trouve pas le codage qui active la vérification de la version IOS ( pour le désactiver ). Si quelqu'un souhaite essayer!
Sinon toujours pas d'autre alternative connu ?


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Février 2014)

Non, pas de solution connue.
Par contre dans FLEX, il y a des patchs "disable jailbreack check" pour certaines apps, par exemple FIFA 14. J'imagine qu'en regardant comment ils ont fait on doit pouvoir faire la même chose pour l'app Canal.


----------



## juju2 (9 Février 2014)

Toujours pas trouver de solution
Mais je vien d'essayer le film "10000" complètement au hasard et celui ci fonctionne! 
Il n'y a rien a comprendre, ils choisissent quel film je peux regarder!


----------



## Gwen (12 Février 2014)

Le blocage semble logique. Avec ce système tu peux pirater leurs films. Donc, certains studios demandent impérativement que cela soit bloqué.


----------



## juju2 (14 Février 2014)

Je paye tous les mois pour avoir accès en illimité à tous les films proposés. Donc non la blocage ne semble pas logique pour la diffusion


----------



## Gwen (14 Février 2014)

Si, cela peut être une explication, car que tu payes ou pas, tu n'as pas à pirater. ET là, ce déblocage fait courir un risque au diffuseur.


----------



## Diabo (16 Août 2014)

Salut à tous 
J'ai le même problème avec mon app SFR 
J'ai restauré ma devise en version officiel 7.1.2
Et le problème persiste toujours le message comme quoi je serais sous une version iOS non officiel  je ne peut donc toujours pas regarder des vidéos avec mon extra canal play grrrr


----------

